# Stahls’ TV July-September 2015 Guide Is Now Available



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Don’t miss the newly released July-September 2015 issue of Stahl’s TV Guide, a downloadable quarterly publication dedicated to helping keep you in the know about decorating trends and the information you need to keep your business growing. 

In addition to the current three-month list of live, interactive webinars, this quarter’s educational content supplementing the Stahlstv.com lineup includes input from the pros on creating successful partnerships, elevating your business with apparel branding, and building a T-shirt brand on a shoestring budget. 

You’ll also learn how to put Stahls’ TV On Demand to work for you, providing the knowledge you need, when you need it, in hundreds of subject areas, free of charge.

You can download a pdf of the July-September Stahls’ TV Guide at [media]http://www.stahlstv.com/themes/defaultclean/content/images/stv-guide/STVGuideJune15PDF.pdf[/media].

Stahls’ TV is the only online educational destination specifically for custom garment decorators, Stahls’ TV.com features content produced, written, and presented by today’s leaders in apparel education. This ever-expanding resource provides the support and training apparel decorators need to start and grow a successful business. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

